# Colt 44 mag Value ?



## manitou210 (Mar 26, 2015)

not shot very much, no marks
thanks in advance for any info


----------



## saemetric (Mar 23, 2011)

Depending on condition $1200-2000


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I did not think Colt made a .44 mag?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The people who are selling them on the web think that nice ones are worth between $2000 and $3000. Whether or not they are getting that much is hard to say.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have seen the Anaconda praised for its DA trigger quality.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a very nice looking revolver. If it were mine I would shoot it a little and hang on to it.


----------

